# Windows 10 TP - no wifi



## mconnelly

I dual booted windows 8.1 and windows 10 on my laptop. I really like windows 10 but, I cannot turn on my Wi-Fi. The device is enabled. When I go to settings The Wi-Fi switch is gray. I cant move it. Airplane mode is off as well. Anyone have a suggestion or knows how to fix this from experience?


----------



## CoolBurn

Make sure in Services the following are running. 
WLAN AutoConfig
Windows Connection Manager
Remote Procedure Call (RPC)


----------



## TerryNet

There is probably another wireless switch other than in "settings.' Physical switch or Fn key combination? And/or, does the laptop manufacturer have a wireless utility that you are using in 8.1 but didn't install in 10?


----------



## mconnelly

CoolBurn - no luck. All the services are running.


TerryNet - I'm pretty sure Gateway has a mobility center but, I haven't used it in the 2 years since I bought the thing. I'm gonna check now.


----------



## flavallee

> Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
> OS Version: Microsoft Windows Technical Preview, 64 bit
> Processor: AMD A8-5600K APU with Radeon(tm) HD Graphics, AMD64 Family 21 Model 16 Stepping 1
> Processor Count: 4
> RAM: 4049 Mb
> Graphics Card: AMD Radeon HD 6570, -2048 Mb
> Hard Drives: C: Total - 305202 MB, Free - 205564 MB; I: Total - 305242 MB, Free - 268536 MB; K: Total - 37 MB, Free - 28 MB;
> Motherboard: MSI, FM2-A55M-E33 (MS-7721)
> Antivirus: Windows Defender, Disabled


mconnelly:

I'm a little confused. 

Your listed specs for Windows 10 Technical Preview 64-bit shows a MSI desktop motherboard, but you appear to be referring to a Gateway laptop that you're having Wi-Fi issues with.

Can you describe that laptop for us?

------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## mconnelly

flavallee - Sorry I was using my desktop when I posted that last message. Here is the correct Tech Info for my laptop. I hope you can offer some help. Thanks.




Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 8.1, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) CPU B960 @ 2.20GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 42 Stepping 7
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 3909 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) HD Graphics, 1826 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 250621 MB, Free - 117772 MB; E: Total - 208998 MB, Free - 196352 MB;
Motherboard: Gateway, EG50_HC_HR
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Disabled


----------



## flavallee

> flavallee - Sorry I was using my desktop when I posted that last message. Here is the correct Tech Info for my laptop.


Thanks for clarifying that.

I was beginning to think I needed more coffee. 

-----------------------------------------------------------

What's the serial number and/or SNID number on that Gateway laptop?

What series number and product number is it?

Is it perchance a Gateway NE56R?

-----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## mconnelly

O.K.. Now you're scaring me. Is there something notorious about my NE56R that I should know about? And, let me guess, it affects the WiFi.


----------



## mconnelly

To be specific, it's a gateway ne56r41u. On a hunch I downloaded the wireless adapter drivers on a different computer to a flash drive then installed in the Tech Preview. Still no luck. Airplane mode is off and the device is enabled. HELP!?


----------



## flavallee

> Motherboard: Gateway, EG50_HC_HR


There's nothing to be scared about.

I was guessing it's a NE56R series model because of the above entry in your TSGSIU log.

Thanks for clarifying it's a *NE56R41u* model.

I have no idea what the *41u* part of the model number represents.

-----------------------------------------------------

According to the support and driver downloads site for Windows 8.1 for the *Gateway NE56R* series laptop, it has an Atheros or Broadcom or Intel wireless device, but it doesn't advise their description.

If you go into the Device Manager and then expand the *Network Adapters* heading, the exact description of the wireless device should be listed.

Submit that description here, as it may be helpful to TerryNet (who is one of the networking experts here).

-----------------------------------------------------

Since Windows 10 is in technical preview development, no final drivers exist for it yet for your laptop.

What wireless driver did you download, and where from?

-----------------------------------------------------


----------



## TerryNet

Are you now using the same wireless driver in both systems?

There is a "Communication" LED that indicates the wireless state, right? It goes on or has a certain color when in 8.1 but stays off--or a different color--when in 10?


----------



## mconnelly

O.K., the driver is the Broadcom 802.11n network adapter. Incidentally, I installed a USB adapter and it worked fine. This thing is a generic $3.00 eBay special. Again, it works fine. I would like to be able to use the onboard adapter though because the USB belongs to my wife.


----------



## mconnelly

Also, I downloaded it from Gateway Support.


----------



## mconnelly

Alrighty then. Sorry to waste everyone's time but, When I switched over to Windows 10 to check the Communication LED, the wireless was magically functional. It's a miracle. Thank you for your help everyone. I'll definitely call on you for any other issues. Cheers!


----------



## TerryNet

You're welcome.


----------

